# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ December 10, 2005



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

A Police Officer with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 10, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18069*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Daniel Enchautegui 
*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Saturday, December 10, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 3 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, December 10, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Handgun; .357 caliber
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Police Officer Enchautegui was shot and killed when he interrupted a burglary in progress while off-duty.

Officer Enchautegui had just returned home after finishing a late shift when he heard breaking glass in the house next door to his. He called 911 to report a possible burglary in progress. He then grabbed his off-duty weapon and went outside to investigate, where he was confronted by two suspects. Officer Enchautegui identified himself as a police officer, when one of the men opened fire with a .357 caliber handgun, striking Officer Enchautegui in the chest. Before he fell, Officer Enchautegui was able to return fire, wounding both suspects.

Officers responding to the scene apprehended both suspects as they were attempting to flee.

Officer Enchautegui was taken to Jacobi Medical Center where he died from his wound.

Officer Enchautegui had served with the New York City Police Department for three years and was assigned to the 40th Precinct in the Bronx.

Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NYPD officer killed in shootout with 2 burglars*

*Police identify actor who appeared in 'The Sopranos' as a suspect*








Police investigate the crime scene in the Bronx, N.Y., on Saturday where off-duty NYPD officer, Daniel Enchautegui, 28, was shot in the chest before dawn. The officer was killed in a gunfight with two burglars outside his home, and authorities said an actor from "The Sopranos" was a suspect.










NEW YORK - An off-duty police officer was killed Saturday in a gunfight with two burglars outside his home, and authorities said an actor from "The Sopranos" was a suspect.

Daniel Enchautegui, 28, a three-year veteran, was pronounced dead at a hospital following the 5:15 a.m. shooting, said Police Commissioner Ray Kelly.

He was the second officer to die in the line of duty in two weeks.

"This is a loss to the department and the city," said Mayor Michael Bloomberg, who joined Kelly at the hospital. "We now have another life to mourn, taken from us for no sensible reason." 
The officer had returned to his Bronx home after finishing a late shift when he heard breaking glass in an unoccupied house next door, Kelly said.

The officer first called his landlord, then called 911 to report a possible burglary.

The officer grabbed his off-duty weapon and went outside to investigate.

His landlord heard Enchautegui shout, "Police! Don't move!" followed by the sound of gunfire, Kelly said.

The officer was struck once in the chest with a bullet from a .357-caliber revolver.

Before collapsing in the driveway of the home, he returned fire and struck both of the suspects - one was hit twice, the other four times.

One of the suspects was identified by police as Lillo Brancato Jr., an actor who also appeared in several episodes of "The Sopranos" as Matt Bevilacqua, a mob wannabe who eventually was murdered.

He made his debut in the 1993 film, "A Bronx Tale," directed by Robert De Niro.

Brancato was arrested in June for criminal possession of a controlled substance.

A police car on routine patrol arrested Brancato as he was getting into a car, police said.

The second suspect, Steven Armento, was arrested as he ran from the scene.

Police identified Armento as the gunman.

Both men were taken into custody without incident and were in serious condition, Kelly said.

Although police were initially using dogs and a helicopter to search for other suspects, Kelly said it appeared only the two wounded men were involved.

Subway trains were stopped for several hours as the search continued.

Another officer was shot on Nov. 28 during a car chase in Brooklyn and killed by a bullet that missed his protective vest.

A suspect in that shooting was arrested and charged with first-degree murder and attempted murder in a separate shooting that wounded another officer earlier in November.

On Tuesday, two state troopers were wounded and a drug suspect was killed when shots were fired during a raid in the Bronx.

_© 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

*RIP PO Daniel Enchautegui 40 Pct Bronx*

Rest in Peace Brother, Our thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## HOTLUNCH (Sep 13, 2005)

Plenty of Boston PD guys at the funeral in the Bronx. Several Boston guys on the bikes too...long cold ride up and back...quite a classy statement on the coldest day this season.

The BPD presence didnt go unnoticed by others either: http://p066.ezboard.com/fnypdrant64609frm1.showMessage?topicID=22287.topic


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

*For those of you in the Boston area, Mike-FM (93.7) had this to say in one of thier promos today:

"An actor from the Sapproanos was recently arrested for murder. Even more of a crime will be the two year wait between episodes."

I sent this off to their Marketing department:*

Mike-FM:

I was driving home today and heard a Mike-FM promo on your station that absolutely horrified me. The announcer stated, "An actor from the Sapproanos was recently arrested for murder. Even more of a crime will be the two year wait between episodes."

What??????? A crime to wait between episodes??? Detective Daniel Enchautegui was MURDERED!! Detective Enchautegui was off-duty and interrupted Brancato and another suspect while they were breaking into a house. Detective Enchautegui was struck once in the chest with a bullet from a .357-caliber revolver.

As a police officer, I put my life on the line every night I go to work. I don't work for "Thank Yous", if I did, I'd be on welfare. I go to work to make a contribution to my community. I've arrested burglers, drunk drivers, & drug dealers, all for my community. I've ticketed people who speeed and run red lights, hoping to prevent a car accident

Thank you Mike-FM for spitting on me, my profession, and especially the memory of Detective Daniel Enchautegui. But hey, it's only a joke, right?

Your website has a "Tell A Friend" link. I will be sure to tell every police officer I know all about your station and your "funny" commericals.

If you would like to learn about Detective Daniel Enchautegu, you can visit the Officer Down Memorial Page: http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18069

:uc::uc::uc::uc::uc::sb:


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

*Steve Jones <[email protected]>* wrote:

Thanks for your e-mail.

After consideration, we decided to remove this particular piece.

Please know that there was no intent to demean your profession. We
hold our police officers in the highest regard.

Thank you for taking the time to express your concerns, and please do
not hesitate to contact me in the future if you hear anything on the
radio station that you find objectionable. And thank you as well for
the job you do serving and protecting all of us.

Again, please accept our apologies for any unintentional harm airing
this piece may have caused. Have a safe, peaceful, and happy holiday
season.

Sincerely,

Steve Jones
Program Director
93-7 MIKE-FM (WMKK)
Entercom Boston
617-779-5329

93.7 MIKE-FM
We Play Everything!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"Sopranos" Actor Accused In NY Police Slaying Says He's Sorry*

*The Associated Press*

A young "Sopranos" actor accused in the slaying of an off-duty police officer said in a jailhouse interview he's sorry and didn't know his alleged burglary accomplice was carrying a gun.

Lillo Brancato Jr., who appeared opposite Robert De Niro "A Bronx Tale" and more recently was in several episodes of "The Sopranos," was charged with murder and other counts in the Dec. 10 shooting of Daniel Enchautegui during a gunfight.

He told the New York Post in an interview published Thursday that he wept while reading a newspaper account of Enchautegui's funeral.

"When I saw the picture of his father, it brought tears to my eyes because he looked like one of those old-fashioned men - kind of like my father," Brancato said. "I also thought that could have been my father going to my funeral."

Enchautegui, 28, was shot after he heard Brancato, 29, and another man, Steven Armento, breaking into a basement apartment in the Bronx, authorities said. Before he died, Enchautegui wounded both suspects.

Brancato, who acknowledges problems with drugs and alcohol, said he was unaware Armento was carrying a weapon when they left a strip club to break into the apartment and steal prescription drugs. Authorities identified Armento, 48, as the gunman in the slaying.

"If I would have known, I wouldn't have allowed him in my car," Brancato said. "Imagine, we get pulled over and I get caught with an armed felon in my car. Since I've been in the movies, it would have instantly drawn attention."

Brancato said he might take the witness stand at trial to tell the jury "how horrible I feel about my stupidity."

"If I had the chance, I would want to meet his family and look them in the face and tell then how sorry I feel about what happened," he said.

Brancato was still in his teens when he played De Niro's son in "A Bronx Tale" in 1993. He appeared on six episodes of "The Sopranos" during the 1999-2000 season as a wannabe mobster who was killed by boss Tony Soprano.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Awesome job NorwichAlum !!!!


----------

